# Would it make good firewood?



## keaton64 (Jan 3, 2007)

I was searching internet for a fast growing tree that could possible be used for firewood. I found some information on the Empress Splendor tree, they say it will grow 10' to 20' in the first year, and be full grown in 7 to 10 years. Do you think it would work for good firewood? http://www.worldtreetech.com/splendor/products.cfm
http://www.fastgrowingtree.com/


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't know about firewood from that tree, But I do know that the Black Locust tree grows pretty fast, and produces good firewood. It seems as quick as one is cut down, another one is growing. Im not sure of anyother tree that grows quickly to produce firewood.


----------



## Ianab (Jan 3, 2007)

AKA Paulownia

The wood is very lightweight (for a hardwood anyway)
I'm sure you could burn it for firewood, but I dont think it's 'good' firewood.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 3, 2007)

Hybrid poplars are pretty fast growing, cheap to buy too.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 3, 2007)

*poplar?*



wdchuck said:


> Hybrid poplars are pretty fast growing, cheap to buy too.



I have not had good experience with burning poplar?
must be different species?


----------



## 2manytoys4me (Jan 3, 2007)

poplar grows very fast and straight kind of a medium hardwood beats pine imo


----------



## Woodsrover (Jan 4, 2007)

Biketrax said:


> I have not had good experience with burning poplar?



I've cut a bunch of poplar down on my property and I hate to burn it. As a matter of fact, I've got two cord or so split and piled up that I'm trying to give away to the needy. Seems the local fuel bank doesn't deal with firewood.  

jim


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2007)

woods--that be true--but its ok at start of season when dont need hot fire--


----------



## joe4str (Jan 4, 2007)

*Hippie Tree*

I took a look at the information you referred us to regarding the empress splendor tree.

This appears to be some exotic, probably of Asian origin. From the looks of its leaves, it may be related to the fast-growing _Pawlonia tomentosa_. The wood produced by this species is of low density and therefore likely not a particularly efficient fuel. That being said, there has been and continues to be considerable research spent on fast growing "firewood crops" for use in less resource abundant areas of the world where wood is the the primary heating and cooking fuel source.

In the U.S., as a forester, I would not recommend plantations of this type of fuelwood crop. We are blessed with an abundance of native species that have greater value for their structural and appearance lumber attributes. Most of these also produce acceptable firewood as part of the non-merchantable waste stream (tops, thinnings, crooked/damaged logs). Furthermore, exotic species can be very site-specific in their silviculture and it might be easier to grow plantations of native species. Also, many exotics become problematic if they outcompete native species. Thus, in Ohio, I would recommend focusing on good management of your woodlot to produce merchantable timber and view the byproducts of management as your fuelwood source.

That being said, I noticed the following quotation on the website. It does seem like there are some external benefits to this species:

"Its broad leaf and blossoms clusters soak up bad odors and negative energy and immediately help restore the visual, olfactory, and psychic feel and appeal of the area around it."

Thus, I think this should be named the "Hippie Tree".

Cheers.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought hippies gave off bad odors?


----------



## buckwheat (Jan 4, 2007)

> Thus, I think this should be named the "Hippie Tree".



But can you smoke it?

I've been noticing a lot more attention to bamboo as a construction product - everything from high end laminated flooring to bicycle tubing. It's stiff, lightweight, takes stain well, and grows extremely fast.


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Jan 4, 2007)

In general (don't kill me I am sure there are exceptions) the faster the tree grows, less BTUs it produces so the quality of firewood is inversely related to the speed of growth of the tree

Basically the best firewood tend to come from the lower growing trees (Oak, cherry, hickory) and the faster growing trees popler/aspen many pines produce lower quality firewood.


----------



## Forest Steward (Jan 4, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I thought hippies gave off bad odors?



That's why they need the tree...to saok up their odor. My guess it was one of the first one's they started hugging.

I think the growth rate of the trees have a direct relationship on the density of the wood. I know when I was doing lumberjack events in college, we always tried to get the cants witht he widest growth rings. They always chopped easier than the slower growing trees. Same thing with lumber. Tighter growth rings generally make more stable boards. So I would imagine this concept would fit in for firewood too.


----------

